# New Mud Pit @ Paradise is Open!!!



## paradiseoffroadpar (Jun 6, 2013)

Open practice this weekend September 28th and 29th. 9am - 7pm. The big track will be lightly prepped, small track will be prepped and the new mud pit is open!! Come out and join us this weekend and make sure to let us know what you think of the new pit!! See this weekend! Paradise Offroad Park| ATV and Dirt bike trails and track| 1276 Sgoda Road,Macon, Georgia 31217


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

nice!


----------

